# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving sand washed out and away.

## Nudge

the sand between the pavers has been lifted out and washed into the pool. I don't want to make the same mistakes as the guys who did the paving in the first place (pergola builders, not paving specialists). Firstly they added dry cement in the final 'brush sand into the gaps', which I read today is a no no. Over the next week or two of rain my pool filled up with a lot of grey silt, and the gaps returned. There is a good chance they used sand that is not what is recommended too. (Surprised the cement never hardened with the rain.) They did use a compactor. 
 Is it normal for rain to lift the sand out from between the tiles ? or only if you use the wrong  sand ?  add cement ? The gaps look about right. 
Should I just buy the right sand and brush it  in or will it just lift out again in the next rain?

----------


## China

Are we talking pavers or tiles, tiles should be grouted, if we are talking pavers, I had the same problem with rain washing the sand out I replaced the sand wth pavelock and have had no more wash out

----------


## Spelunx

If we are talking about traditional pavers, the issue could also be a lack of a concrete edge around the pavers.  The last row of pavers should be imbedded in cement, as this stops the sand being washed away. 
Also, if you have enough water running over the pavers to wash the sand away, you might want to look at drainage, and also diverting some or all of the water away from the area, by using soak-wells, drainage ditches and ag-pipe. 
Cheers 
Jayson

----------


## Nudge

Thanks China, I would like to give Pavelock a go, but can't see where it's sold in Sydney.Any idea?  :Blush7:

----------


## China

Most of the paver yards sell it here in SA might give Bunings a try (as mutch as I hate to suggest it)

----------


## Planned LScape

> Thanks China, I would like to give Pavelock a go, but can't see where it's sold in Sydney.Any idea?

  I have had a few inquiries about this.... try searching using the spelling Pave-Lok 
Or Gap Sand. Both do similar things, they are a silica based dried sand that is porous yet goes hard. The coping tiles should be hard grouted next to the pool, they will get wash etc on them and will need to be waterproof

----------

